# Zenith 65E "Cromo"



## Baj1936 (Jan 8, 2010)

I have the chrome version of the Eureka Zenith 65e grinder.

I think it looks fantastic; what do you think?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Lots and lots of shiny stuff! 

Sunglasses maybe required!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Beautiful setup!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Very cool - chrome version looks ace


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

bella installazione ( well it is Italian so seemed appropriate )


----------



## Baj1936 (Jan 8, 2010)

Grazie mille. L'ho comprato da una ditta italiana.


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

elektros per caso? ( having to use iTranslate now lol)


----------



## Baj1936 (Jan 8, 2010)

Si' e anche per un buon prezzo - meno di £500. (yes good price less than £500)

This included express air freight and bank charge of £14. The chrome version is 15% more expensive then the coloured versions. (539 x 1.15 = £620) - no brainer.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Looking good, very good..


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Wow! How shiny? Love it. Didn't know they did a chrome one. From a fellow 65er (mine is black though). That is the mother of all hoppers though!


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Blingtastic!


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Shiny!









Might want to source a smaller hopper though.

John


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Too shiney, bet that is hard to keep clean lol


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I've seen this is the flesh and it's very, very clean and shiny as is his profitec!


----------



## Baj1936 (Jan 8, 2010)

I think the large hopper looks great - tall, powerful, king of the kitchen.

But it really is a bit much so I've ordered a small hopper.

The 350 g. capacity is IMO a little small; I would have preferred 500 g.

Cleaning shiny stainless steel and chrome is easy unless they are part of a cooking appliance; cleaning brushed stainless steel is hell.

Thanks to all for your comments.

What do you think of this grinder?


----------



## Elijak (Feb 17, 2015)

shiny, shiny!

cool


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

is that chrome over plastic or chrome like you get a on a car/motorbike?


----------



## Baj1936 (Jan 8, 2010)

Don't know.

Don't know how to tell.

It sounds like metal when tapped with a spoon.

It is not magnetic.

Don't really care; it looks fantastic (specially now that I have install a strip of red LEDs behind it)

The quality is very high; no visible blemishes.

Do you know how to tell?


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

no idea. in fact it was a stupid question on my part.


----------



## Baj1936 (Jan 8, 2010)

I didn't think it was a stupid question.

Chromed plastic can sometimes look really awful - moulding faults and distortions.

If my 65E is plastic, it is certainly a very high quality plastic and very rigid: pressing it hard with my finger does not distort the reflected image.

The chrome version is 15% more expensive than the coloured versions. At Bella Barista price for a coloured 65E £539 x 1.15 = £620 - which is £81 more expensive; this sum of money buys a high quality finish.

Is the case of your 65E plastic or metal?


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

What stainless cleaner do you use Baj?

(I will ring you, but all I seem to be doing at the mo is working and being super busy outside of work)


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Mr O said:


> What stainless cleaner do you use Baj?
> 
> (I will ring you, but all I seem to be doing at the mo is working and being super busy outside of work)


Does Mrs O approve??


----------



## Baj1936 (Jan 8, 2010)

Cleaning:-

Profitec - Wellco Professional SS Cleaner then buff with micro cloth.

Eureka - Goddards Silver Polishing cloth then buff with micro cloth. I don't use any liquids - too many nooks and crannies.

The Goddards cloth shines the E61 head to a brilliant shine, as well.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Beanosaurus said:


> Does Mrs O approve??


Oi *waves a fist @ beano*


----------



## jamfit (Apr 27, 2015)

Bling bling.. That looks amazing


----------

